# Photoshop help needed



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Done. Lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mick said:


> View attachment 84474
> 
> 
> Done. Lol


Epic. How ever these wheels have a specific finish to them lol. I wanted them when I saw them on ebay and I specifically asked the seller if he could do that to the 18 inch ltz ones

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah i could have done that! Those are just the plain silver rims, looking to see the pvd/chrome rims on the car.

The finish is pvd which is better than chrome for the harsh winters in northeast ohio. They will finish any rim for you, they are local so i will be picking them up to save on the 100.00 for shipping.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I don't see any pics of the rims in question


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

showing up fine here


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thought it was a bad photo. So how much is the finish?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Is that kinda what you're looking for?

-I overlayed a sample picture of shiny chrome over a layer of just a cutout of the wheels, if anyone's wondering.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mick said:


> Thought it was a bad photo. So how much is the finish?


GM sells those chrome finished 2LT wheels as one of the official GM accessories. Rim is part number:19301350 and center cap is 19159968. All is listed on this website. Cruze Accessories: Bodykit, Styling Kit, Fog Lamps, & More | Chevrolet


Personally I like the standard 2LT rims much better, did I mention I hate chrome?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thatdude596 said:


> The finish is pvd which is better than chrome for the harsh winters in northeast ohio. They will finish any rim for you, they are local so i will be picking them up to save on the 100.00 for shipping.


Who does it in PVD local to you?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thatdude596 said:


> Yeah i could have done that! Those are just the plain silver rims, looking to see the pvd/chrome rims on the car.
> 
> The finish is pvd which is better than chrome for the harsh winters in northeast ohio. They will finish any rim for you, they are local so i will be picking them up to save on the 100.00 for shipping.


Interest peaked, how local is local? my eco wheels showed signs they won't last another Cleveland winter.


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

OEX ICE CHROME

They are located in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Viridian said:


> View attachment 84570
> 
> 
> Is that kinda what you're looking for?
> ...


Thank you very much yes that's what I'm looking for
Nice car you have by the way I really like that blue


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Thatdude596 said:


> Thank you very much yes that's what I'm looking for
> Nice car you have by the way I really like that blue


No problem! And thanks


----------

